# Skyler- what IS he?



## dogsarebetter (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's my forever boy Skyler. He is a border collie mix I believe. Please make some guess to what you might see in him.

He has very tiny thick ears. He is tall and lanky.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quite a few things actually...border collie, lab, akita, bluetick coonhound


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, the blue eyes ought to narrow it down some. I have no idea, but he's a cutie!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's really cute!!! I'm not great at guessing breeds to be completely honest :lol:

any pictures of the foster?! :smile:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree that there might be a few breeds in there. My guess: Border Collie; Siberian Husky (eyes and thick ears); Lab. Fun to try and guess


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i dunno but he is gorgeous!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I see catahoula as well.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I cant get past the Border Collie in him to see any thing else!LOL :lol:

He is A-DOR-ABLE!!!!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Small thick ears would make me think Shar Pei...but I don't see it anywhere else. How big is he? What's his temperament like?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe Catahoula, border collie, shar pei?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

A conformation picture would help


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

He's a really neat looking dog! I say part Akita too......that stands out to me more than anything else. I love the mixed breeds. I hear some of the DNA tests are getting better, have you thought about trying it out? I keep promising myself to research them and test a good one out on Ari. I would love to find out what he's mixed with. I KNOW he's got BC because of his movement, drive and the stare.


----------



## dogsarebetter (Nov 4, 2011)

wow everyone! thanks for all the great guesses!
Skyler is about 47lbs.
His temperament is mellow, friendly and he is always thinking trying to figure things out.
He will herd anything that moves.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

i see border collie, akita, husky, Cute!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't see any bluetick as someone said, but I do see MAYBE a hint of smooth collie, some catahoula... possibly some sighthound in there somewhere to give him that type of build??? He is a good ol' classic mutt... Hahaha. The more breeds the better. It's more fun to guess. He is too cute. I TOTALLY see the BC in him. Oh, oh! Maybe some canaan dog? I LOVE his eyes. You definitely have a handsome boy there.


----------

